# AMR Santa Barbara transfer



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I've recently been thinking about transferring over to AMR Santa Barbara. I'm currently working for AMR San Bernardino County and am looking to move.

I'd like to know a few things and would greatly appreciate your answers.

1. What's the Paramedic pay like? What kinds of shifts are offered?

2. Does anyone have any experience transferring to that division and what the entire process consists of? Is it hard to transfer over?

3. How many stations do they have and where are they?

Thanks again!


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 6, 2014)

1. starting medic pay is close to 40-45k. there are two sides of the county (Santa Barbara and Santa Maria). south county is almost all system status while north county is mostly (from what I have been told) 24 hour. 

2. can't be much help on that but for an internal transfer you must have 6 months in your current position to transfer. I would probably be VERY wise to ask for a few ride-alongs to see the division and get a feel for the people; the EMS culture is very different in the central coast, very relaxed. (if they do offer you some rides try to get a night shift, in south county, on a Friday! you will not be disappointed with the scenery!)

here is their current CBA if you are interested, http://local70.org/sites/local70.prometheuslabor.com/files/iaep_union_contract.pdf


----------



## aquabear (Mar 7, 2014)

How is their paramedic PAT?


----------



## terrible one (Mar 7, 2014)

SB county fire is ALS 
SB city, Lompoc, and Santa Maria are BLS.

I have a few buddies that work there. Decent pay but there is a high cost of living in SB city.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow how sad. 2% wage increases? That's nearly COLA.  All these union amr shops and most with 2-3.5 raises. Thanks god I left. Went to an awesome place non union with 6.75-9% yearly raises


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Wow how sad. 2% wage increases? That's nearly COLA.  All these union amr shops and most with 2-3.5 raises. Thanks god I left. Went to an awesome place non union with 6.75-9% yearly raises



That sounds great until you realize it's Bakersfield.....America's most illiterate city 

http://www.kerngoldenempire.com/mos...te-city-in-the/d/story/hNvyHptbEUWfN84DOYOF4w


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 8, 2014)

Hahaha o trust me. The area is depressing haha worst air quality, violence, far from home for a lot of people, cow crap smelling air, etc Lol but the company and county is awesome


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 8, 2014)

We can be Neighboring counties when you move Lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Hahaha o trust me. The area is depressing haha worst air quality, violence, far from home for a lot of people, cow crap smelling air, etc Lol but the company and county is awesome



Hahaha I hear ya. That's what almost everyone says. It really is too bad that they aren't in a more desirable area or else people would be even more apt to want to work for them.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 8, 2014)

From the yr I've been here, the reason people leave is honestly not because of the company. They love it, but because of Bakersfield. And being far from home. I have never lived somewhere that has even made me feel like it does here. It is depressing somehow Lol we all just wish this county and service could be in a closer area.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Mar 15, 2014)

I think it requires a specific type of personality to live in Bakersfield. People who come from LA and the Bay Area expecting it to have big city comforts are going to be sorely disappointed. If you are the outdoors type, then you will love it. The Sequoia National Forest butts up against the eastern city limit. Personally I like living in Bakersfield (And I grew up in the South Bay and Santa Monica so it's not like this is my hometown) But that is because I send my days off, hiking, shooting, fishing, and camping. Otherwise I definitely would not like living here.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2014)

CentralCalEMT said:


> I think it requires a specific type of personality to live in Bakersfield. People who come from LA and the Bay Area expecting it to have big city comforts are going to be sorely disappointed. If you are the outdoors type, then you will love it. The Sequoia National Forest butts up against the eastern city limit. Personally I like living in Bakersfield (And I grew up in the South Bay and Santa Monica so it's not like this is my hometown) But that is because I send my days off, hiking, shooting, fishing, and camping. Otherwise I definitely would not like living here.



Hell we need to meet up brother! Lol


----------

